# Anyone for Paget's disease?



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, have been following the arthritis thread with interest; because I thought I had arthritis too. Having suddenly got more painful had some scans and a nuclear scintillograph, and have been diagnosed with Paget's disease. If you have it or had it; how was it treated and was treatment successful? I have had two doses of neridronic acid, and that doesn't seem to have made much difference.
Thanks for any comments.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I take Alendronic acid to increase bone density and it does seem to work but very slowly.
Your Doctor seems to know his stuff psa :- http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19761412
I would advise you to keep any eye on them though as I acquire my bone condition by taking anti inflammatory steroids for another complaint.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Paget's*

 Thanks for that. Yes I think he does. Fortunately it's on INAM (NHS)prescription, with only a 5 Euro charge. Evidently costs Euro 350 for 2 shots! But available only every 6 months.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Brown1980 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Paget's*



eddied said:


> Thanks for that. Yes I think he does. Fortunately it's on INAM (NHS)prescription, with only a 5 Euro charge. Evidently costs Euro 350 for 2 shots! But available only every 6 months.
> saluti,
> eddied


Try to find some other way of getting it. Like ordering from abroad or something like that.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Eddied,
really sorry to hear you have Paget's ... what do the injections actually do, do they make the bone less brittle?
Apparently there can be a genetic element, does anyone else in your family have it?
lala


----------

